# Competitions in the DC area? (was: Competition's in the Dc area?)



## tfkscores (Jun 26, 2009)

Around how many competition's happen in the Dc area per year?


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8710


----------



## tfkscores (Jun 26, 2009)

that link helped absolutely none dude.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 26, 2009)

Edit: my bad, you asked how many.

I frankly dont know, since i come from the south, sorry.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 26, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> that link helped absolutely none dude.



What is the title of the thread in the link I posted? Does that thread somehow seem relevant to a question like yours?

Hint: the answer is yes.

Chris

P.S. So as not to be a complete jerk: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


----------



## Edmund (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd go to a competition in D.C. You should try to start something up if you really want it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2009)

tfkscores. I just jumped off my roof. I hope you're happy.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> tfkscores. I just jumped off my roof. I hope you're happy.


Do I dare ask?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 7, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > tfkscores. I just jumped off my roof. I hope you're happy.
> ...



Haha, i think it was back when tfkscores made some stupid threads, and stachu said "if he makes one more thread, he jumps off".


----------



## Edmund (Jul 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Ahh ok. But this thread isn't bad. Stachu didn't have to jump off a roof for something like this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2009)

The name is "statue" 
And that is why. 
He even promised me that he wouldn't make stupid threads.

anyway, I need to find more roofs.
Oh, and the first comp. that I went to was in DC, where I met "cmhardw"


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> The name is "statue"
> And that is why.
> He even promised me that he wouldn't make stupid threads.
> 
> ...



Stachu, 

He made the thread over 10 days ago...

Also jumping off roofs is not a good idea unless you've practiced rolling forever on different surfaces in different directions.
If you really want to jump off roofs, watch this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6I1J0zmE7U
Practice for 2 years on the ground, then slowly make it to 10-20 ft. Also only do such drops in a real emergency.
Threatening people online to hurt yourself is lame. And will probably make you lame literally.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like that music.

anyway, he *has* been doing better, and I appreciate it, as does my spinal cord.


----------

